# Whats up IronMag



## FitnessPrincess1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey ya'll. Excited to be here. Look forwarding to gaining and sharing knowledge.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*FitnessPrincess1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey sweetness..............welcome.......


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Dath (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## lisarox (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome! Nice to have another woman on the board!


----------



## brazey (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome! Love the word "y'all" btw!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## mikeal (Jan 27, 2012)

FitnessPrincess1 said:


> Hey ya'll. Excited to be here. Look forwarding to gaining and sharing knowledge.




Is that a real pic of you!


----------



## mikeal (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hi*



FitnessPrincess1 said:


> Hey ya'll. Excited to be here. Look forwarding to gaining and sharing knowledge.




Hi


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------

